# Baby Cresties.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So back in December I got a pair of month old crested gecko babies from someone locally. A few months later they've grown to the point where it's a bit easier to take pics of them. SO. Today when wiping down their enclosure I decided to snap a few quick shots. Most still turned out awful, but got two half-decent ones. The one featured in these pics is the lighter coloured one. You can see the more reddish one in the background. I didn't get any good shots of the reddish one that properly showed its colour, so decided to give up and stop stressing them.

For these shots they were in their 'holding tank' that I stick them in when cleaning. It's a bare 10 gallon tank that I stood upright with a screen lid.

Hopefully I'll get more shots in the future. Especially of the more reddish one.

I'll try and post a couple enclosure pictures later. They're currently housed together in a 12x12x18 exoterra terrarium enclosure. It's great. It sits nicely on one of my bookshelves.

As of right now I don't have names for them. I'm waiting for them to be sexable. (Which is also why I'm housing them together for the time being - not sexually mature.) My hope is that I end up with two females to which I can add a male when I move them into a 24x18x24 exoterra. If I end up with two males I'll likely sell/trade one.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i dont think i have ever seen those before, they are sweet tho


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice man how many u got?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cute little buggers Mettle


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i Just took a second look i love the colouration


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

cute lil guys. How long until they will be sexable?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Curently have two of them. Depending on how things go in the future I may end up with more. Ideally I'd like to end up with a breeding trio. Or two breeding trios. They're incredibly easy to take care of due to house temps generally being good enough for them as well as not needing any type of uv lighting. I did attach one of those tiny exoterra heatpads to the side of the tank to provide a 'warm spot' for the winter though. But won't have it on during the summer... They come from New Caledonia, where in the winter the lows go down to 63F which is just over 17C. (New Caledonia is off the East coast of Australia, I believe.)

And yes, they are cute little buggers.

I believe they become sexable around 6 months of age or so. Basically the males are pretty identifiable once they start to become sexually mature. You basically see a big bulge for their junk. So females/males are easily identified at that point. Up until then though nothing. So I have another 2 or 3 months to go at least, Im guessing... You shouldn't house males together because they fight, like most geckos, so if they're both male I'll have to separate them out. But until they mature they're fine to house together.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

cute little things.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats sick bro .. good luck with the trio


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

waldron said:


> Thats sick bro .. good luck with the trio


Thanks. Right now it's just a duo... There's a herp show in May that I hope to attend. Might find some cheap ones there. Catch is that I leave for Vegas that night so I'll have to leave it with a friend til I get back, haha. Good times.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice little Cresties Mettle! There is an expo in Montreal , Mar 9/08  and there is also this breeder (I don't know anything about them) that is here in Ottawa (careful your eyes might melt from the purple background!).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up! I don't think I'll make it to the Montreal Expo. No ride.







But there's always Kemptville in May.


----------

